# Notebook Kaufberatung ~700€



## Domowoi (22. Juli 2010)

*Notebook Kaufberatung ~700€*

Hallo,

bei uns in der Familie ist ein Notebook nötig geworden weshalb ich nun abgestellt wurde das richtige Modell auszuwählen, aber Notebookmäßig kenne ich mich nicht so aus.

Budget ist etwa 700€
Anforderungen:
-lange Akkulaufzeit (2 h Film sollte kein Problem sein)
-großes gutes Diplay (16" und größer)
-gute Hardware

was nicht so wichtig ist:
-Gewicht
-Softwarepaket
-logischerweise durch großes Display Größe
-DVD Brenner
Meine Eltern haben mal das Aldi Notebook vorgeschlagen.
ich hab schon eine wenig im Forum gestöbert, und das hier gefunden aber das ist leicht über dem Budget, und ich bin mir nicht siche rob es das wert ist.


Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook Kaufberatung ~700€*

Da gibt es unglaublich viele Möglichkeiten - was wäre denn eher wichtig? lieber zB mehr Grakapower für gaming, oder wäre das Display dann doch so viel wichtiger, dass man auch nur 50% der für den Preis möglichen FPS akzeptiert? Lieber sehr große HDD, oder lieber 1Std mehr Akku? Wär ein BluRay-LW wichtig? 


Das bei Alid ist rein von den Daten her nicht grad doll, kann natürlich sein, dass das Display zB sehr gut ist oder so, und man hat auch etwas Zubehör dabei - aber für 700€ kann man schon eher nen core i-Prozessor und mehr als nur 320GB HDD verlangen.


----------



## Domowoi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook Kaufberatung ~700€*

Dankeschön erstmal.
Also groß Gaming wird nicht drin sein das ist uns/mir klar. 
Klar am liebsten wäre die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Mega HDD ist nicht nötig externe Festplattten haben wir im Haus. Gamingrechner eigentlich auch aber etwas Leistug wäre bei 700€ schon schön, sodass ein Spiel wie SPORE, CoD 4/6 oder C&C 3/4 auch läuft. Metro und Konsorten natürlich nicht.
Wegen Blue Ray müsste ich noch mal Rücksprache halten.

Versuchen wir mal ein angepasstes Profil:

-16"+ Display
-Blue Ray LW
-320+GB FP
-Core iX CPU
-Grafik hab ich leider bei den Mobil Dingern keine Ahnung
-lieber mehr Akku als HDD

ein fettes Danke für das Feedback! Wir/Ich hoffe auf mehr


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook Kaufberatung ~700€*

Also, in 15,4 würd ich das Samsung R580 i3 Harris empfehlen, kostet etwas über 700€, aber guter Akku dafür, dass es Multimedia ist (bis zu 4Std im Optimum), und die Graka reicht für CoD6 noch auf mittel bzw. je nach Anspruch auch nur low aus, eine nvidia 330m: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M

Fast das gleiche mit ner schlechteren Graka kostet unter 700€, das Samsung R580 i3 Hilux, das hat eine nvidia 310m: Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 310M


Quasi das Hilux als 17 Zöller wäre das Samsung E372-Nele für ca. 720€. 


Samsung nenn ich nicht, weil ich fanboy bin, sondern weil die in der Preisklasse ziemlich die einzigen mit nem rel. guten Akku sind, die dann nicht nur ne absoute Nulpen-Graka haben 


Ansonsten wüßt ich da grad nix - Dell vielleicht, aber keine Ahnung, wie gut deren Akku ist. Leistungsmäßig gibt es viele von zB Acer, MSI usw., die ne AMD 5650 haben, die wäre ca. wie ene nvidia 330m, nur etwas besser, aber idR dann eher 3 als 4 Std akku, und diese Angaben sind halt echt nur für den Fall, dass man so gut wie nix am Notebook macht.


----------



## Domowoi (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook Kaufberatung ~700€*

Also ich bin Dir schonmal sehr sehr sehr dankbar für Deine bisherige Hilfe aber jetzt hat sich das Budget leider etwas verschoben und ich hab scheinbar auch ein älteres Aldi Notebook verlinkt. hier das XXL Notebook soll es nun sein.
Das einzige Problm hierbei sehe ich in:
-kein Blue Ray( nicht so schlimm)
-und der schwachen onBoard Grafik.

Allerdings muss das Teil ja nicht so viel leisten.

Ich hoffe weiterhin auf Deine Tolle Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook Kaufberatung ~700€*

Also, 16-17 Zoll und nur noch 600€, oder wie sieht es aus?

Da kriegst Du "nur" was mit ner älteren Intel T-CPU, was aber auch völlg reicht. Da würd ich das empfehlen, wieder Samsung  Samsung E372 Nisimo 43,9 cm Notebook rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 

Beim medion kann man halt auch schwer sagen, wie gut der Akku ist. Von der Leistung her wäre das Samsung auf jeden Fall besser, die CPU fast gleicht, aber ne bessere Graka, die oben schon genannte 310m.

Oder auch HP G72-130EG (WS487EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland aber keine Ahnung, wie gut der Akku ist...


----------



## Domowoi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook Kaufberatung ~700€*

Dankeschön!! Einer der beiden wirds wohl werden vermutlich der von Amazon der Samsung.
Danke nochmal für die Hilfe mit Laptops hab ich nicht so das Händchen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook Kaufberatung ~700€*

kein problem. Kannst ja dann berichten, wie das Gerät so ist


----------



## kohllege (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook Kaufberatung ~700€*

ab morgen hat saturn ein 17zöller im angebot:

intel core i3-330m 2,13ghz
4gb ddr3 ram
320gb festplatte
intel hd grafik
wlan b/g/n standart
dual layer brenner
5in1 kartenleser
webcam
mit win 7 64 bit und andere software 

das ganze für 599€

laptop ist das "emachines g730-334g32mnks

werd es mir morgen mal anschauen, da meine mutter ein 17zöller sucht. von der leistungsseite her finde ich es ein gutes preis/leistungsverhältn. 

was meint ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Notebook Kaufberatung ~700€*

emachines ist ein billig-Ableger von ich glaub Acer... also, für 600€ sollte man an sich was besseres bekommen. Dann auch eindeutig lieber einen rein technisch "alte" CPU wie eine T4200 oder so was als nen modernen core i3, aber dafür ist der Rest dann nicht gut.

Hier in Köln hab ich mal auf der website geschaut, da würd ich eher - wenn es 17 Zoll sein soll - den Asus PRO 79 ID-TY011V nehmen, oder mit besserer CPU das MSI A7005, kosten beide auch 600€.


----------



## Hansch (2. August 2010)

*AW: Notebook Kaufberatung ~700€*

Heyho, ich würd mich hier gern einfach mal anschließen.

Ich suche ebenfalls einen Laptop im bereich 700€ bis maximal 800€ .
was mir wichtig ist:
- nicht zu groß und nicht zu schwer , 13zoller am liebsten ..15 ist mir zu groß
- lange Akkulaufzeit wäre optimal 
- Spiele wie das aktuelle Pro Evo sollten flüssig drauf laufen, das heißt zum gaming sollte er auch gehen..allerdings ist mir klar dass ich in der Preisklasse keine Wunder erwarten kann..

- unwichtig ist mir eigentlich nur die Festplatte, 320 gb (weniger hab ich eig garnicht mehr gesehen) reichen völlig aus

mir sind bis jetzt zwei Laptops ins Auge gefallen:
- der Toshiba Satellite U500-1GK

und der Toshiba
Satellite T130-15K

letzterer glänzt natürlich durch gewicht und fast 10h akkulaufzeit.. aber läuft z.B. Pro evo 2010 darauf?

ich freu mich schonmal auf eure antworten
und danke im Voraus


----------

